# Winterizing Dresses



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 17, 2012)

Most of my spring/summer wardrobe consisted of dresses. I've gotten some new jeans so I'm not wearing just dresses and I've bought a new pair of sweater leggings but they don't go with all of my dresses. Does any one know where I can get cute/warm leggings or any other ways I can winterize my dresses for the winter? 

       I have one sweetheart dress in turquoise from Victorias Secret. 

       And two floral dresses, one with spaghetti straps and ruffles along the neckline and the other is a scoop neck with short slightly ruched sleeves. 













The one above is the spaghetti strap, from my slightly heavier days. 

I think out of all my dresses these ones would be fun to winterize along with my sweater dresses.


----------



## amberlamps (Dec 17, 2012)

Cardigans and warm leggings would do the trick! I think H&amp;M has a lot of cute leggings/tights.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Dec 17, 2012)

Layering!! I second cardigans and leggings, add some boots and chunky heels..you're good to go. H&amp;M, JCP, Kohl's, Forever 21...


----------



## KeepOnSingin (Dec 17, 2012)

Cardigans and fleece lined tights/leggings. I just got a pair of fleece lined leggings from TJ Maxx for $6 I think. I live in upstate NY and fleece lined tights are awesome! They're warm, even when it's only in the 20s! When it gets really cold though I'll stick to pants rather than dresses and skirts like I live in in the summer, fall and spring.


----------



## Yuvastyleindia (Jan 11, 2013)

In winter I prefer to wear Indian Kurtis in which I feel comfortable. I like to t-shirts which are warm with the jeans. I have shop for all these at online stores. I like to purchase branded clothes which I found in cheap rates at online stores.


----------



## americanclassic (Jan 18, 2013)

Most of my closet is dresses and skirt. a lot of the pieces I wear during the summer, I just layer up for winter--like like others said, tights, scarf, cardigan, coat, boots, etc:





IMO the most important cold-weather essentials are a good coat and shoes--they pull a look together and 'winterize' it.

-you can't go wrong with a structured, double-breasted peacoat:





-my absolute favorite pair of shoes this winter, that I wear almost every day, are oxford wedges:





(they're _perfect_ for dresses w/tights; they go with literally everything. mine are suuuuuper comfortable, I could walk miles in them)

-for this winter, I'm a huge fan of skater dresses/skirts with tights:





-if you want to wear pants, I love a good pair of knee-high brown leather boots with cable-knit socks over skinnies or leggings:





pardon the image explosion 




. winter is by far my favorite season, but here in sunny CA we get less than a month of real winter weather.


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 18, 2013)

@MKHeather I third the layering. I really love cute tights especially.

@American, I lurve your peacoat! Also that cute red dress! I live in CA too but I did live in Maine for a year so I know cold. It cracks me up to see people wearing parkas and ski boots when it hits 60 haha.


----------

